# L'alcool ce fléau !



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

_Pubs: des verres en plastique pour éviter d'en faire des armes

LONDRES (AFP) - Les pubs britanniques pourront désormais servir leurs clients dans des verres en plastique, afin d'éviter que les consommateurs trop éméchés utilisent les traditionnelles pintes en verre comme une arme.
Ce nouveau type de verre a été mis en service dans plus de 45.000 pubs dans tout le pays, a précisé le brasseur américain Coors, à l'origine de cette initiative.

"Les autorités locales ont désormais le pouvoir d'interdire aux pubs, au cas par cas, de servir leurs clients dans des pintes en verre, s'ils craignent des risques de violence", a précisé une porte-parole.

Le brasseur américain a garanti que la technique utilisée pour produire ces nouveaux verres, la "nucléation" par laser, permettait à la bière de mousser de la même manière._


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

'faudrait des tabourets en plastique, aussi. :casse:


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'faudrait des tabourets en plastique, aussi. :casse:


 J'dis ça, mais j'ai déjà pris un coup de chaise en plastique sur le crâne, ça fait quand même mal. :casse:


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'dis ça, mais j'ai déjà pris un coup de chaise en plastique sur le crâne, ça fait quand même mal. :casse:


 Un verre aussi, d'ailleurs. Quel passé tumultueux.


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

T'aurais du intituler ce fil : "le verre, ce fléau".


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> T'aurais du intituler ce fil : "le verre, ce fléau".


 En tout cas, le sujet me plaît. :love:


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2005)

Toute cette violence dont tu as été victime, Poildep, c'est horrible


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour que plus jamais cela ne se reproduise, essayez plutôt les drogues !!


----------



## Bilbo (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Un verre aussi, d'ailleurs. Quel passé tumultueux.


Et ça t'as servi de leçon ? Parce que des choses comme ça, ça peut se reproduire quand on est dans un endroit mal famé. 

À+


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Pour que plus jamais cela ne se reproduise, essayez plutôt les drogues !!


J'essaie, j'essaie.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> 'faudrait des tabourets en plastique, aussi. :casse:




assassin 


les chaises en plastique se cassent moins facilment que celles en bois

bonjour les sirenes du samu !!!


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et ça t'as servi de leçon ? Parce que des choses comme ça, ça peut se reproduire quand on est dans un endroit mal famé.


Oui, maintenant je me fais tout petit. 



_ben quoi ?_


----------



## KARL40 (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Oui, maintenant je me fais tout petit.
> _ben quoi ?_



Maintenant tu restes le cul entre deux chaises c'est ça ?!  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Dans le mot fléau il y'a eau donc non !


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant tu restes le cul entre deux chaises c'est ça ?!  :rateau:


 D'ailleurs, c'est quand j'ai la tête dans le cul que je prend des coups.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Et ça t'as servi de leçon ? Parce que des choses comme ça, ça peut se reproduire quand on est dans un endroit mal famé.
> 
> À+



ici, il est en sécurité


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

Un sujet de Mackie, avec garanti no-fotes inside ze titre.


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un sujet de Mackie, avec garanti no-fotes inside ze titre.


 et avec alcool


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et avec alcool


 à consommer avec modérateurs


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et avec alcool



selà va de çoi. 



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> à consommer avec modérateurs



Ou modératrices...


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ou modératrices...


Hum... oui, en effet.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2005)

Ce qu'il faudrait c'est des ANGLAIS en plastiques !!!


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ou modératrices...



au fond a gauche la porte


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'dis ça, mais j'ai déjà pris un coup de chaise en plastique sur le crâne, ça fait quand même mal. :casse:



En fait, faudrait des chaises en plastique mou


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faudrait c'est des ANGLAIS en plastiques !!!


 Ils ne le sont pas déjà ?  _c'est dingue, l'illusion est parfaite !_


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faudrait c'est des ANGLAIS en plastiques !!!



pourquoi? Sont pas en plastique les anglais?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> au fond a gauche la porte



a oui, j'arrive aussi


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi? Sont pas en plastique les anglais?


Qu'est-ce que je disais !  :love:


----------



## queenlucia (18 Janvier 2005)

un bon petit verre c'est toujours agréable !!!


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a oui, j'arrive aussi


*Mackiiiiie ! Revieeeeeeeens !*    :love:


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

Ou des chaises en mousse, mais les clients malcomprenant risqueraient de tenter de les boire.  :hein: 
Et pourquoi pas des waffs ?


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas des waffs ?


Dans des bars non-fumeurs alors.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Mackiiiiie ! Revieeeeeeeens !*    :love:



tu peu pas comprendre


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2005)

et pourquoi pas des capotes en verre ?
ok, je sors ...


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ou des chaises en mousse, mais les clients malcomprenant risqueraient de tenter de les boire.  :hein:
> Et pourquoi pas des waffs ?



j'en ai un la


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il faudrait c'est des ANGLAIS en plastiques !!!



ça sera pas facile à recycler ce genre de déchet... ils vont trouver le moyen d'envahir (aussi) nos décharges...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai un la



Volé à l'AE?


----------



## Bilbo (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas des waffs ?


Assassin.  Ça vole convenablement et la soudure est tranchante sous certains angles.

À+


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Volé à l'AE?



le petit modèle


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Assassin.  Ça vole convenablement et la soudure est tranchante sous certains angles.


toi, t'as déjà pris des coups de waff dans la tronche.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'as déjà pris des coups de waff dans la tronche.



les batailles d'oreiller c'est has been :d


----------



## poildep (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les batailles d'oreiller c'est has been :d


Ah ben Bilbo et toi,  c'est pas la même génération. 

_je suppose qu'il a voulu faire djeune en jouant à une bataille de waffs avec ses copains vieux..._


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Volé à l'AE?





pffffff.......voila pourquoi pere noel ne m'as pas livré


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben Bilbo et toi,  c'est pas la même génération.
> 
> _je suppose qu'il a voulu faire djeune en jouant à une bataille de waffs avec ses copains vieux..._



il faudrait surtout vérifier le contenu de son verre


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pffffff.......voila pourquoi pere noel ne m'as pas livré



non, il a été retrouver ivre mort


----------



## Spyro (18 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> les batailles d'oreiller c'est has been


Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd.



relève la casquette avant


----------



## poildep (19 Janvier 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère partir plutôt que d'entendre ça plutôt que d'être sourd.


Je pars entendre sourd plutôt que de préférer être ça plutôt que. 


:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je pars entendre sourd plutôt que de préférer être ça plutôt que.
> 
> 
> :hein:



poses tout sur la table: on va trier


----------



## Bilbo (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> toi, t'as déjà pris des coups de waff dans la tronche.


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de risible. 



			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait surtout vérifier le contenu de son verre


Dans tes rêves.  Je te donnerai la recette quand tu seras grand.


----------



## Spyro (19 Janvier 2005)

Attention Bilbo hein, pas des waffers, j'ai bien dit des waffs


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2005)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs, c'est quand j'ai la tête dans le cul que je prend des coups.



... Avoir la tête dans le cul ; c'est pas grave... Tant que c'est la sienne...     
Moi, j'ai toujours peur en me couchant le samedi, tard, que le dimanche au réveil,  ça soit pas la mienne


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2005)

_Un Tchèque jugé après avoir bu de la bière jusqu'à plus soif

PRAGUE (Reuters) - Un Tchèque s'est caché dans les toilettes d'un restaurant jusqu'au départ du personnel pour boire jusqu'à plus soif directement à la fontaine de bière, ce qui lui vaut actuellement un procès.

Le personnel de nettoyage l'a trouvé saoul, allongé sur le sol du bar, à Brno, à environ 200 km à l'est de Prague, rapporte jeudi l'agence de presse CTK.

"Il a cassé le volet du mécanisme de refroidissement (...) et a détaché les tuyaux reliés à la fontaine, les a mis dans sa bouche et s'est littéralement gavé de bière", explique l'agence, qui cite un responsable de la police.

L'homme va être poursuivi pour dégradation de biens et pour des dégâts à la machine de bière évalués à 8.000 couronnes (264 euros).



Une femme relaxée après avoir été contrôlée avec un taux de 4,96g d'alcool dans le sang

ROUEN (AP) - Une femme de 36 ans qui comparaissait jeudi devant le tribunal correctionnel de Rouen (Seine-Maritime) après avoir été contrôlée avec un taux de 4,96g d'alcool dans le sang*a été relaxée, a-t-on appris de source judiciaire.

Contrôlée le 26*août au volant de sa voiture après avoir provoqué un accident, la conductrice avait été emmenée à l'hôtel de police pour souffler dans l'éthylomètre qui avait révélé un taux de 4,96g d'alcool dans le sang!

Mais curieusement, lors d'un second test effectué dix minutes plus tard, l'éthylomètre n'avait indiqué que 3,44g.

Au cours de l'audience jeudi après-midi devant le tribunal correctionnel, l'avocat de la conductrice a obtenu sa relaxe en démontrant qu'un bain de bouche et une pommade pour les gencives prise quelques minutes avant l'accident étaient responsables de ce taux record, la pommade contenant en effet 42,8% d'alcool. AP
_


----------



## Luc G (21 Janvier 2005)

J'en connais qui vont se trouver une vocation de dentiste


----------



## macinside (28 Janvier 2005)

_Une bière qui devrait décoiffer


SAINT-LOUIS (AP) -- La brasserie qui produit la bière américaine Budweiser, la célèbre "Bud", lance un nouveau produit particulièrement original pour les consommateurs à la recherche de nouvelles sensations.


Anheuser-Busch espère attirer de nouveaux usagers en leur proposant une bière contenant un soupçon de caféine, d'arômes de fruits, d'extraits de guarana et de ginseng.


Légèrement sucrée, mais âpre, avec des arômes de mûre, de framboise et de cerise, cette bière (appelée B-to-the-E) est destinée principalement à des consommateurs de 21 à 27 ans "en quête de nouvelles saveurs", selon le brasseur.


Le concurrent d'Anheuser-Busch, Miller Brewing, ne prévoit pas de lancer dans l'immédiat de produit similaire sur le marché. Mais "nous suivrons de près les résultats de ce produit" auprès des consommateurs, a affirmé le porte-parole Pete Marino. AP_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Une bière qui devrait décoiffer
> 
> 
> SAINT-LOUIS (AP) -- La brasserie qui produit la bière américaine Budweiser, la célèbre "Bud", lance un nouveau produit particulièrement original pour les consommateurs à la recherche de nouvelles sensations.
> ...


_

Encore un soda pour tarlouzes qui peuvent pas supporter le goût de la vraie bière  
Fuck les Adellscott, Desperado et autres rince-cochons aux saveurs formatées ; et vive la biochimie de proximité!!!_


----------



## richard-deux (30 Janvier 2005)

queenlucia a dit:
			
		

> un bon petit verre c'est toujours agréable !!!



Ici, pas de risque de gueule de bois. :love:

9 mètres. :casse:


----------



## macinside (4 Février 2005)

_10 g au volant, le record de contrôle absolu !

10 grammes : ce taux d'alcool dans le sang a de quoi laisser sceptique. Les gendarmes de Polliat dans l'Ain qui ont contrôlé l'automobiliste de 37 ans, mardi dans la nuit, ont eux-mêmes trouvé cela impossible. "Comme on arrivait pas à y croire, on a fait un deuxième test, dans un autre laboratoire, qui a donné 9,76 g/l, précise un gendarme. Et il ajoute, "à notre connaissance, c'est un record".


L'homme, un magasinier, sans antécédents connus de conduite en état d'ivresse, a été retrouvé dans un fossé. Il aurait perdu le contrôle de sa voiture. Hospitalisé, il a survécu. Il devait faire l'objet d'une procédure de comparution immédiate vendredi après-midi devant le tribunal correctionnel de Bourg-en-Bresse. Les conditions du contrôle, tel que le type d'appareil utilisé, reste inconnues.


Un précédent record expliqué ?


Le 21 janvier dernier, une femme, contrôlée à 5 g d'alcool dans le sang, a été relaxée au bénéfice du doute de l'accusation de conduite en état d'ivresse, car un bain de bouche et une pommade pourraient avoir été à l'origine d'un tel taux._


----------



## poildep (5 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> _10 g au volant, le record de contrôle absolu !_


_
ce genre d'article est scandaleux.  Je suis sûr que des tas de types cherchent à battre ce record en ce moment même.  _


----------



## macinside (7 Février 2005)

_Une Australienne vend la bière d'Homer Simpson sur l'Internet



BRISBANE, Australie (AP) - Une Australienne a reconnu avoir vendu sur le site d'enchères en ligne eBay trois caisses de bière Duff, une boisson qui n'existe malheureusement qu'à la télévision, puisque c'est la préférée...d'Homer Simpson, l'anti-héros du dessin animé du même nom.


Tara Edith Woodford, 28 ans, a reconnu devant la cour de Mackay, dans la province du Queensland (nord de l'Australie), avoir vendu trois caisses de cette bière bidon, après en avoir fait la publicité sur eBay.


Selon le procureur Gavin Burnett, cette arnaque aurait rapporté 1.951 dollars australiens (1.160 euros) à la jeune femme.


La bière Duff est la préférée d'Homer Simpson et de ses camarades dans la série animée américaine à succès "Les Simpson". Au milieu des années 1990, deux brasseries avaient sorti leur propres "Duff Beer" en Australie, avant d'être attaqués par les créateurs des Simpson et la Twentieth Century Fox, et de devoir retirer leur produit du marché.


Cette bière Duff aujourd'hui disparue est aujourd'hui un objet de collection et peut se vendre jusqu'à 1.000 dollars australiens (594.15 euros) sur l'Internet.


Tara Edith Woodford a été condamnée à 18 mois en liberté surveillée et à rembourser l'argent illégalement gagné. AP_


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2005)

_Un pub anglais racheté par ses clients pour éviter sa fermeture

LONDRES (AFP) - Une vingtaine de clients du Swan Inn, un pub du XVe siècle situé dans le nord-ouest de l'Angleterre, ont annoncé avoir racheté l'établissement pour éviter sa transformation en logements.
"Nous avons été chagrinés d'apprendre la fermeture, parce que c'est un commmerce viable et que nous ne voulions pas perdre notre local", a déclaré mercredi Matthew Barnes, qui a aidé à organiser l'acquisition.

Le Swan Inn (en français l"Auberge du cygne") est le principal lieu de rencontre des villageois de Kettleshulme (Cheshire), a expliqué M. Barnes, précisant que le bureau de poste local avait déjà fermé._


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2005)

C'est beau un message de Mackie sans fautes...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un message de Mackie sans fautes...



ben oui... comme le dit le titre du thread :  L'alcool ce fléau !


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau un message de Mackie sans fautes...


 
Sans fauteS ???

ah, ah, ah !!


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans fauteS ???
> 
> ah, ah, ah !!



Bah quoi, on a le droit non ? Il n'y a pas de faute là, et encore moins de fautes, non ?


----------

